# How do I get D. ARUATUS to breed



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

I have 3 Aruatus I believe 2 males and one female. If what I read and am being told the females have larger bellies correct? I had them in a small 12 x 12 x 12 Exo-Terra tank, so that wasn't going to cut it. So yesterday a bought a 20 long and set it up. I just transfered everything including the frogs to the new tank they seem to like it so far. I put a lot of leaf litter in the tank because I was told thats there natural habitat. There are 2 "broms" a fern and two other plants that are usually found in the bog. Can I put orchids in there? But back to the question what temperature should the tank be? What humidity? And Lastly what kind of light cycle? To get the frogs to spawn any answers will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Joe
P.S. heres the link to my tank.
http://www.dendroboard.com/member-s-frogs-vivariums/topic41731.html#p306918


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's some answers. Temp drop at night to no lower than about 65F. During the day usually no higher than 80F. Watch the heat from the lights during the summer! A Min/max thermometer is a great way to check that the temp stays within reason. Mist tank twice a day. Mine started breeding like rabbits after the temp warmed up a bit. Remember, where you live plays a important role in humidity and temps too. I come from the Pacific Northwest and it is quite cool here and never gets too warm either. 40's to high 70's are the usual seasonal changes from winter to summer. Great for my Mantella's though. I would feed the heck out of the animals. Just make sure the FF or what ever you are feeding are cleaned up before lights out. I have my lights on a 12 hr cycle of light and dark. All my animals are in the basement. 12 on and 12 off mimics the Central and South America light cycle. Others may do it differently, but this works for my auratus breeding set-up.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

The tank is averaging 82 F 90% Humidity during the day and 69 F 37% Humidity at night. Is that to humid and hot during the day? I live in south Florida so its kind of hard to keep the temp low all the time without getting an outrageous electricity bill. I feed about 25-30 FF a day. Is that to much? They have about 24 x 12 inches of floor space. Is That Enough? I also have a fogger in there. Will it benefit them? A coco hut and many hiding spaces. What should the PH of the lagoon be? P.S. I lined the whole tank with Red Lava Rock instead of clay pellets is that ok?
Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

The temps and humidity look fine to me. I would not allow the temp to go over 82F. Just my personal feelings. Raise the light off the top of the glass, so air can flow under it and that will cool it down a bit. Humidity sounds okay. If the FF are cleaned up by nightfall, this is a okay amount I would guess. Just make sure the excess flies are not crawling on the frogs. If the frogs are fat and healthy, all should be okay. My PH is around 6.0-7.0. After they breed and you raise the tads, you will know if the PH is okay for your frogs. Dust the feeder insects. Floor space looks fine to me. I'm all for lots of space. Lava rock is usually sharp and could cut the frogs, if it is what the frogs are sitting on. Clay pellets are smooth. Are you using it as drainage under the soil mixture/moss? I would not use lava rock myself as I think it is too sharp. Never used a fogger, so no comment on that. Make sure the coco hut is sitting on a plastic lid with maybe a smooth leaf on top of that.

Once the pair are interested in mating you will see the female get fat and start following the male around. Then get ready for way to many tadpoles, as these frogs breed like rats. (I get an average of 5 tadpoles produced every 14 days or so). Add that up for a year! I let the male transport the tadpoles to water containers set in the tank. This slows reproduction down somewhat. (Versus pulling eggs). He is a good father. The female is always wanting to breed and I think she would be trying to breed every 10 days if I pulled eggs.

Have fun. Lots of info on this website, just spend a couple of hours a day and read the care sheets for lots more info.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply the lava rock is way underneath the peat moss there's at least 4 inches of moss on top of the lava rock.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

25-30 FF per day is way too little food for 3 adult auratus. Try 20-30 FF per frog and you're getting closer to the bullseye. Remember that you want the adults in good nutritional status as this impacts the quality of the eggs and the tadpoles. Also don't forget the supplements.

Now for viv conditions. They like it more wet than dry. Plus not letting the temp get too high.

Auratus will take a while (usually) to acclimate to a new setup and sometimes this takes quite a while. Let the tank grow in, feed them well, keep the temp and humidity in a good zone and wait for nature to take it's course.

Of course your 'female' may not be female but that will only be revealed in the fullness of time. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I have 4 green & bronze auratus in an Exoterra 18X18X18. Unlike my tincs in another setup, the auratus have never laid eggs in a bromeliad. My auratus prefer a petri dish under a cocohut, but their favorite place to lay eggs is in a black film canister. Since the canister isn't the hottest looking thing in my vivarium, I ususally hide it behind a piece of wood where I can easily reach it to take it out, but I don't have to see it otherwise.

Good luck with your breeding!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

I skimmed this rather fast but was the age of the frogs mentioned at all? I also agree with bill I don't think thier getting enough food my little imitator can get a dozen or so easy on an average feeding aurtus should be over to do way more then that.
Brian


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks guys I got the last frog from a breeder in FT. Lauderdale who claimed the frog was a female as far as the other 2, I've had them at least 5 or 6 months the last one is a lot bigger and fatter but its very hard to get a pic of it because she's always hiding. The other 2 are pretty bold. The new setup is very damp Lots of wet ground to cover. I just added a few new plants and I also added a small pool at the other end of the tank under a piece of drift wood. I just used a small Tupperware cup and drilled it with holes then submersed it in the substrate looks pretty cool to me. I also have a deli lid underneath the coco hut. One question though has any body played with blue moonlight LED's to replicate a full moon? I have a spare 30" Lunar Aqua light which I was going to set on a timer to cut on the lunar lights when the lights are off. Do you think two 65 watt power compacts 6700K is to much for the 20 long? For work, I deal with marine and planted aquariums and I know the rule of thumb is 3 watts to the gallon but I'm not sure about a terrarium. Any suggestion who be gladly appreciated.
Thank in Advance,
Joe


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

The tank is averaging 82 F 90% Humidity during the day and 69 F 37% Humidity at night. [quote

How come your humidty drops so low at night? Do you have a glass lid or screen lid over the tank or a combination of both?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I think it was Bill who suggested to just wait it out and I agree. I think your auratus are still a little on the young side, I know mine were over a year old before they started laying for me.

Nate


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Fatten them up & be patient.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Time I have I'm in no rush.
Thanks 
,
Joe


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I was also wondering why the humidity drops so low at night. It sounds like you might want to put a glass top on, at least when you are ready for them to breed. High humidity is one of the determining factors in breeding. The onset of the wet season "triggers" most species to begin breeding. However, it might be beneficial to keep it the way you have it for a few months yet and let the frogs mature. Then when they are ready you can increase the humidity (at night as well) to get them going. Just my thoughts....


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Man Thats where I get confused some people say temp low and normal humidity how would I drop the temp and keep the humidity high? I have to take the glass top off to get the temp down? Remember I live in Florida. Its always hot. 
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## adamradage (Jul 21, 2008)

My D. auratus started to breed at the start of summer 08 when the temperature of the room they were in naturally started to increase. In conjunction I raised the humidity of the vivarium and increased the weekly supply of food the frogs were getting. Within a week the male started to call frequently in the early morning and since thier first clutch the female has layed a clutch about every 10 days, so far producing 39 tads.


----------

